# Teixeira, António (1707-1769)



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Summarizing wikipedia:

A Portuguese baroque composer who composed "Italian style" operas, especially _As Variedades de Proteu_, with a libretto by the Brazilian playwright António José da Silva (following his own drama of the same name).

Today Teixeira may be most well known for his 20-voice _Te Deum_, which alternates between the polychoral style of the Roman baroque and a more operatic style.


----------

